# New Roval Control Sl 148 weight



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Bought a gram scale to weigh my new wheelset.
They came in a bit over stated weight. But that shouldn't surprise anyone. Out of the box they are 1443 grams. 656 for the front, rear 787. Took out the rim strips that weighed 29 grams apiece and replaced with plugs that weighed 16 grams that saved 42 grams and brought weight down to 1401 grams. I'm happy. No flex when riding. Unlike my old Stan's Race Gold's.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

There was a similar post/weights on these recently...glad you are happy...

These were my target wheelset for my next bike, but as Spec. says: "Total Wheelset Weight: 1320g", I would not be quite so happy myself with those actual numbers, so I'm looking elsewhere


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

IPA Rider said:


> There was a similar post/weights on these recently...glad you are happy...
> 
> These were my target wheelset for my next bike, but as Spec. says: "Total Wheelset Weight: 1320g", I would not be quite so happy myself with those actual numbers, so I'm looking elsewhere


So 1401g minus 16g for plugs is 1385g

I assume the 2 valve stems are ca. 20g which bring the wheel set to 1365g....not too far from 1320g. You do realize there are mfg. variances?


----------



## Lickety Split (May 4, 2007)

Claimed weight is 1330. I've been doing this a while and don't expect claimed numbers to be accurate from any company. It's close enough for me.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

peabody said:


> So 1401g minus 16g for plugs is 1385g
> 
> I assume the 2 valve stems are ca. 20g which bring the wheel set to 1365g....not too far from 1320g. You do realize there are mfg. variances?


You don't say...

...if you like getting a 1443g wheelset that was advertised as having a "total weight of 1320g" then great...go ride em

just don't go reading other threads with verified weights with much tighter variances, including below claimed weights (...and BTW...where are the examples of the Rovals that are below the claimed weight??? aren't variances reported as +/- Dr. Variance???)


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

IPA Rider said:


> You don't say...
> 
> ...if you like getting a 1443g wheelset that was advertised as having a "total weight of 1320g" then great...go ride em
> 
> just don't go reading other threads with verified weights with much tighter variances, including below claimed weights (...and BTW...where are the examples of the Rovals that are below the claimed weight??? aren't variances reported as +/- Dr. Variance???)


Mine was 1431g without rim tape, valves and plugs. 
24 plugs is about 7g. Rim strip was 28g.
Is the weight without xd body and end caps...?


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

For the record, my weights came in exactly as the OP: 1443g with tape and valves:









Full post: http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weeni...-epic-hardtail-di2-1055515.html#post13340941]

The reason I'm not concerned, is that I build up bikes and sell them frequently. I've found that boutique stuff (such as custom builds from various sites) may be quite a bit lighter, but known names like Roval resell a lot easier.

Yes, though, claimed weight is BS here.


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

It's a good wheelset.
Plugs instead of tape: about 7g/24 on my scale. 
Black rim strip: 28g for one...
Did weight mine nude at 1431g.


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad i found that thread,i was ready to pull trigger on these wheels, but quite dissapointing to find out that they weight 1430g... , with almost same price i can get dtswiss xrc 1200 with 30mm inner width and with new dt180 hubs with the claimed weight of 1480g, but okay that's again claimed weight, wonder if that's correct ?


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

My Control SLs are:
Front 675g with RS torque 28mm wide end caps and 30g rim strip
Rear 795g with XD driver and 30g rim strip
1470g total

I'm a little disappointed. My Control SL 142+ are lighter fo sho


----------



## NP (Feb 19, 2016)

egebhardt said:


> My Control SLs are:
> Front 675g with end caps and 30g rim strip
> Rear 795g with XD driver and 30g rim strip
> 1470g total
> ...


Nonono, you're doing it wrong. Wheel weight is without tape and valves. The weight is 1410g.
Remove the tape! And the included plugs are much lighter.
Rim strip on a expensive wheeler like this sounds weird. Tape or plugs will cut the weight drastically.


----------



## egebhardt (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks. I put on 27mm wide Stans tape. I'm down to 1420g now. That 1420g is also because of switching to 19mm Fox fork endcaps. Those RockShox torque caps are silly heavy too. The 19mm diameter Fox front endcaps are definitely lighter.

I also found a set of Stans Valor Pro wheels with Neo Ultimate Boost hubs. Claimed weight is 1342g. We'll see what they really weigh when they arrive.


----------

